
Overengineering risks on the path to production - benjaminwootton
http://blog.contino.io/blog/overengineering-risks-on-the-path-to-production
======
AstralStorm
TL;DR. This article is a thinly veiled infomercial of a continuous deployment
toolkit with a bait title.

It says nothing at all about overengineering, attempts to hide its nature with
a bunch of worthless and confused platitudes and generalisations.

~~~
itsdrewmiller
Are you sure? Which one? I think the points about narrowly focusing on the
value proposition is an particularly important one for internally-focused
projects, where the normal business controls around durdling may not be as
effective.

